# Toy Box



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2017)

Our daughter-in-law asked me to make a toy box for our 4 yo grandson. She wanted a lid on it which I guess is a NO NO now days but I did it anyway. I found some soft close lid supports on Amazon, they are not very sturdy and I had to add one of those brass lid stop things or the weight of holding the lid from going back too far would have destroyed them. They work great to keep the lid from slamming on heads and fingers. Spalted maple, cherry and northern white cedar

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

Great looking box Dave! I'm gonna have to check out that style of lid support, I made a blanket chest a few years ago and used some spring style hinges, but they are not strong enough to hold the lid in the open position...


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking box Dave! I'm gonna have to check out that style of lid support, I made a blanket chest a few years ago and used some spring style hinges, but they are not strong enough to hold the lid in the open position...


These may not be the answer, they must be mounted so that the lid opens far enough for gravity to hold it open and then they are not strong enough for the job. They are really only useful to prevent the lid from slamming closed. For a lid that has any weight a back stop of some sort is needed, a small chain or cord of some sort would have worked but that would have been a choking hazard so I used the standard old brass slide thing shown in the second and third picture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> These may not be the answer, they must be mounted so that the lid opens far enough for gravity to hold it open and then they are not strong enough for the job. They are really only useful to prevent the lid from slamming closed. For a lid that has any weight a back stop of some sort is needed, a small chain or cord of some sort would have worked but that would have been a choking hazard so I used the standard old brass slide thing shown in the second and third picture.


I see, thanks for the explanation...


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 21, 2017)

Good looking box Dave- I know our 4 1/2 yr olds would be in it quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 21, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking box Dave- I know our 4 1/2 yr olds would be in it quickly.


If he gets 1/2 of the toys that are on the bedroom floor in it keeping the lid from slamming will be a moot point. When I was that age I had a toy truck he has a trucking company, farm, and excavation company.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2017)

That's a great looking box, plus with style like that, even when he outgrows toys it can become storage for big boy stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 21, 2017)

Great looking toy box ... I have used these hinges on the toy boxes I've built ... have worked very well ..
I also leave a small opening on front and sides .., for air if accidentally shut inside ..


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 21, 2017)

Not one of mine .. but notice the slot in front and hand holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2017)

Great looking box! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats on the fast build! Will be passed down through the generations of your family! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow Dave !!! That box is awesome. I love it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

